# mes mamelles sont dures



## Charlie Parker

J'ai un élève, un garçon en fait qui est très bizarre. Il a un trouble de comportement. Il n'arrive jamais à brider ses propos inappropriés. Je suis enseignant. L'autre jour, dans la cour, il s'est approché de moi en disant : « Regardez-moi monsieur. Mes mamelles (ou mamelons) sont dures.» Ça se dit en français ? Il voulait dire que ses seins ressortent à cause du froid. Comment est-ce qu'on exprimerait cette idée ?


----------



## janpol

je pense qu'on parlerait plutôt de "la pointe des seins"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Ou il peut dire que ses mamelons durcissent.


----------



## janpol

le dico Hachette que je viens de consulter réserve le mot "mamelon" à la gent féminine...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

je pense qu'on dirait "j'ai les tétons qui pointent", même si les dictionnaires semblent réserver ce mot à la gent féminine.

Il ne s'agit pourtant que de physiologie...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je me souviens avoir lu, au tout début de _La Condition Humaine_, quand l'assassin prépare son coup de couteau à travers la moustiquiaire, l'expression « sous la pointe du sein » ou qqch d'approchant ; or la victime est un homme. Cela se dit donc sans distinction de sexe, s'agissant d'une description anatomique.


----------



## janpol

oui, Piotr, c'est là l'expression que j'ai proposée en premier à Charlie qui parlait d'un garçon. C'est au  sujet du mot "mamelon" qu'il y a un doute.
En ce qui concerne "téton", Punky, le mot renvoie au verbe "téter", alors...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Exact Janpol, s'cuse ; je pense aussi que _mamelon_ convient, puisque nous sommes tous des mammifères, même les mâles non-allaitant.


----------



## Arrius

Peut-être que le petit va devenir médecin ou biologiste: il est très observateur!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



janpol said:


> [...]En ce qui concerne "téton", Punky, le mot renvoie au verbe "téter", alors...


Rien n'empêche qui que ce soit d'essayer de téter un téton appartenant à un mammifère de sexe masculin. Par contre, il ne faut pas caresser l'espoir d'en voir sortir du lait, c'est tout ! 
On parle aussi de piercing au téton (hommes et femmes confondus).
Tout ça pour dire que j'appuie le téton de punky !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Karine. Sûrement les hommes ont les tétons. Ça doit être le mot juste. On recherche le terme anatomique.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Charlie Parker said:


> [...] On recherche le terme anatomique.


Mamelon alors, c'est ce qu'on t'a déjà dit... (cf. réponses de Janpol et Piotr)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Pardon Karine. Merci.


----------



## Pinairun

http://www.woxikon.de/wort/Brustwarze.php

Anatomie = bout de sein, mamelon.

À partir du mot spécifique (mamila) de l'organe masculin en espagnol, j'ai trouvé ça.


----------



## Cath.S.

Attention,_ mamelon_ et _téton_ ne sont pas synonymes :
Wikipedia nous précise :
Le mamelon est la partie colorée située au sommet du ballon d'un sein. Le téton en fait partie.


----------



## tilt

Je pencherais moi aussi pour _téton _plutôt que _mamelon_, que je considèrerais comme exclusivement féminin (mais tout le monde n'est pas d'accord là-dessus !)

Le problème des définitions et citations données ici est que certaines parlent du _sein_ comme de la partie avant du thorax, qu'on trouve aussi chez l'homme, alors que d'autres font référence à la mamelle féminine. Au singulier, _sein _a en effet ces deux sens.
C'est ce que j'appellerais ne pas savoir à quel sein se vouer !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> On recherche le terme anatomique.





> Le problème des définitions et citations données ici est que certaines parlent du _sein_ comme de la partie avant du thorax, qu'on trouve aussi chez l'homme, alors que d'autres font référence à la mamelle féminine.


 
En fait, le problème vient de ce que les définitions lexicographiques et anatomiques _stricto sensu_ diffèrent ; ni sein ni téton dans cet ouvrage de référence en anatomie humaine :





> La partie centrale de la surface antérieure, convexe, de la mamelle est occupée par une saillie de forme cylindrique ou conique, le _mamelon_. Le mamelon mesure environ I centimètre de hauteur et de largeur.
> [...]
> Le mamelon est entouré d'une surface pigmentée anulaire, d'un diamètre de 4 à 5 centimètres, appelée _aréole_ ou _auréole_.
> 
> H. Rouvière, _Anatomie humaine topographique et descriptive_, Tome II, _Appareil génital féminin_, Éd. Masson - Paris,10e éd., 1967)


----------



## Aoyama

A mon humble avis, _sein(s), téton(s), mamelon(s)_ peuvent se dire pour l'homme, mais pas _mamelle(s)_ qui sous-entend un allaitement possible (et on peut lire des théories qui relient _mamelle _à _mama, maman_ ...).
_Téton_ renvoie aussi au verbe téter, c'est vrai, mais si les hommes n'ont pas de mamelles, ils ont des tétons, vestige ou témoignage de la séparation inachevée des sexes.
Donc, un garçon ne pourrait pas dire "mes mamelles sont dures".
Quant aux seins, les hommes en ont aussi, puisque (malheureusement) le cancer du sein les frappent aussi, rarement bien sûr, mais la pathologie est dûment mentionnée dans les manuels de médecine.
Ceci dit, ce garçon est à surveiller ...


----------



## janpol

il me semble que l'"humble avis" de Aoyama résume les choses à la perfection.


----------



## Aoyama

Merci janpol.
j'eusse aimé citer aussi le grand Boby, pour ses mamelles du destin, mais , entre avanie et framboise, cette pointe aurait tété hors sujet.
Les mamelles sont dures !


----------



## tilt

Personne n'a pris soin de noter que seuls des Français ont répondu à cette question.
L'usage québécois diffère peut-être, et le garçon évoqué par Charlie Parker n'a pas forcément dit quelque chose d'incorrect dans son environnement propre.


----------



## Aoyama

> Personne n'a pris soin de noter que seuls des Français ont répondu à cette question.


Je l'avais bien noté (et garde souvent mes notes pour moi) même si je n'ai pas cru bon de le faire remarquer.


> L'usage québécois diffère peut-être, et le garçon évoqué par Charlie Parker n'a pas forcément dit quelque chose d'incorrect dans son environnement propre.


C'est possible. J'ose penser cependant que _même au Québec _(dit sans aucune condescendance) le mot mamelle(s) est généralement réservé _aux animaux_ (sauf usage humoristique). 
Quant à l'environnement "propre" (ou pas propre) de ce garçon, seul son professeur (à défaut de l'intéressé lui-même) peut nous éclairer.


----------



## Xence

Aoyama said:


> mais si les hommes n'ont pas de mamelles, ils ont des tétons, vestige ou témoignage de la séparation inachevée des sexes.
> Donc, un garçon ne pourrait pas dire "mes mamelles sont dures".


A l'origine, le terme "_mamelle_" n'est pas spécifique aux femelles mais à tous les mammifères, tous genres confondus. Et chez l'espèce humaine, ce terme caractérise l'organe en question aussi bien chez la femme que chez l'homme (voir TLF).

J'ajouterai que l'une des fonctions essentielles de cet organe, à savoir la lacatation, a aussi été observée chez les hommes (mâles), sans parler des transsexuels, qu'ils soient gynécomastes ou gynanthropes.

Cordialement.


----------



## janpol

merci, Xence !
On en apprend de belles, sur WRF ! 
Les hommes ne doivent guère emmagasiner que de quoi mettre un nuage de lait dans leur tasse de thé. Plus prévoyantes, les femmes sont aussi plus performantes et plus esthètes en ce qui concerne le conditionnement.


----------



## tilt

janpol said:


> Plus prévoyantes, les femmes sont aussi plus performantes et plus esthètes en ce qui concerne le conditionnement.


Ça c'est un avis de mâle hétérosexuel ! 
(mais je crains qu'on ne soit en train de dévier dans le hors sujet, pour le coup)


----------



## Cath.S.

tilt said:


> Ça c'est un avis de mâle hétérosexuel !
> (mais je crains qu'on ne soit en train de dévier dans le hors sujet, pour le coup)


Ou de femelle homosexuelle.

Mais revenons à nos nichons moutons. J'ai fréquemment entendu des hommes parler de leurs _tétons_, parfois de leurs _bouts de seins -_ jamais de leurs _mamelles._ En tant que femme, je ne parlerais pas non plus de mes  « mamelles », c'est un mot que je réserve aux autres mammifères femelles. Si je l'employais à propos d'une autre femme, ce serait pour souligner son côté animal.


----------

